#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Η/Υ >  > > >  >  >  Ασύρματη σύνδεση εκτυπωτή

## Efpalinos

Συγκεκριμένα τι εξάρτημα χρειάζεται ο εκτυπωτής μου (CANON IMAGE PROGRAF iPF 710) για να μπορέσω να τον συνδέσω σε ασύρματο δίκτυο? Έχει ενσωματωμένη δική του κάρτα δικτύου απλά φαντάζομαι πως θα χρειάζεται και ένα ασύρματο δέκτη (wireless stick?)

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να συνδεθεί ασύρματα.
Η κάρτα δικτύου (ethernet card) θα παρέχει μια έξοδο για καλώδιο δικτύου RJ-45.
Για ασύρματη πρόσβαση έπρεπε να έχει άλλη κάρτα με μια μικρή ή μεγαλύτερη κεραία.

----------


## akis73

Καλησπέρα,

Λογικά γίνεται με wireless bridge.

Αυτό είναι μία συσκευή η οποιά μετατρέπει οποιαδήποτε ενσύρματη συσκευή σε ασύρματη. Συνδέεις το RJ-45 καλώδιο από τον plotter στο wireless bridge, ο plotter παίρνει IP address και μπορείς να τυπώσεις σε αυτόν.

Χρειάζεται  βέβαια κάποιο σετάρισμα του bridge για να παίρνει ο plotter την σωστή IP address. Υποθέτω ότι έχεις ήδη κάποιο ασύρματο router?

edit: και αυτό που λέει ο φίλος παραπάνω είναι σωστό (και μάλλον πιο φθηνό).

----------


## Efpalinos

Συνάδελφοι ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Τη προηγούμενη εβδομάδα έπεσε κεραυνός στη γειτονιά μας και πάθαμε πατατράκ. Η ζημιά έγινε μέσω τηλεφώνου / μόντεμ οπότε αναθεωρώ πολλά και συντονίζομαι προς ασύρματα δίκτυα. Θα ανοίξω νέο θέμα για αυτά. 

Επιπλέον χρειάζομαι και τον έξτρα χώρο οπότε σίγουρα θα κάνω τον εκτυπωτή ασύρματο γι' αυτό άλλωστε επέλεξα τον συγκεκριμένο μιας και έχει δική του κάρτα δικτύου. Πιστεύω και εγώ να γίνεται μέσω USB όπως πλέον οι περισσότερες συσκευές.
π.χ. Πήρα νέο ποντίκι της Logitech και με το USB του (μέγεθος μικρού φασολιού) με καταπληκτική εμβέλεια (δεν θέλει έξτρα καλώδια/ κεραίες) μπορείς να συνδέσεις και wireless keyboard!

Για τον εκτυπωτή περιμένω να μου πει απαντήσει και κάποιος από ανάλογο κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών. Παρεμπιπτόντως σε ερώτηση μου στην γνωστή εταιρεία από όπου αγόρασα τον εκτυπωτή μου είπαν ότι γίνεται ασύρματος αλλά με παρέπεμψαν σε γνωστό κατάστημα ηλ. ειδών χωρίς περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το εξάρτημα που χρειάζομαι. :P

Edit: Terry γιατί δεν προτείνεις ασύρματη σύνδεση?

----------


## majakoulas

Πάντως μπορείς να γλιτώσεις τον ασύρματο printer-server, αφού έχει κάρτα, άμα ο plotter είναι κοντά στο ασύρματο modem-router, οπότε τον συνδέεις εκεί με ένα απλό RJ-45 καλώδιο

----------


## majakoulas

Στο γραφείο έχω σε ασύρματο συνδεδεμένα:
1) 3 desktop
2) 4 laptop (σε σταθερή βάση, περιστασιακά αυξάνεται)
3) 1 plotter χωρίς κάρτα δικτύου με aσύρματο printer server
4) έναν Α3 με κάρτα ασύρματη
5) έναν Α4 χωρίς κάρτα δικτύου με ενσύρματο printer server
Υπάρχουν και άλλοι εκτυπωτές αλλά όχι στον router, αλλά ανοιχτοί σε κάποιο PC

Πρακτικά έχω στημένα τα περισσότερα από αυτά που σας ενδιαφέρουν.
Δίκτυο 54Mbps.

Το στήσιμο είναι απλό, απλούστατο.
Το θέμα είναι μόνο με printer-servers, που καλύτερο είναι να στήσεις drivers εκτυπωτή ενσύρματα και μετά να τον βάλεις ασύρματα και να στήσεις printer-server.

Κολλήματα μεγάλα δεν έχω. Σε εκτυπώσεις τίθεται ένα θέμα με μεγάλα αρχεία, οπότε σε εκτυπωτές χωρίς κάρτα δικτύου (και συνήθως χωρίς μεγάλη μνήμη) υπάρχει θέμα για πολύ μεγάλα αρχεία. Σε plotter ζόρικο να εμφανιστεί αυτό.

Προφανώς υπάρχει θέμα μεταφορά δεδομένων, από ταχύτητα, αλλά αυτό αφορά δίκτυο με server που όλα είναι αποθηκευμένα εκεί. Άπαξ και δουλεύεις σε δίκτυο με αυτόνομα PC δεν είναι θέμα.

----------


## Efpalinos

Terry, κοντά είναι αλλά για να κερδίσω χώρο στο γραφείο θα ήθελα να τον μεταφέρω σε άλλο χώρο. Ήδη συνδέεται με usb καλωδιο. Το τελευταίο νέο είναι πως ο πλοτερ δεν λειτουργεί με το νεο λαπτοπ μου που είναι σε Windows 7 και η Canon δεν έχει βγάλει νέους driver!  :Λυπημένος: 

Η συσκευή που προτείνεις φαίνεται μια χαρά απλά δεν βρήκα χρόνο να επιβεβαιώσω αν έχει συμβατότητα καθώς τώρα πλέον δεν μπορώ να δουλέψω τον πλότερ ούτε με καλώδιο.

Majakoulas ~ Ενδιαφέροντα όλα αυτά, μπορείς να μας πεις και τι μηχανήματα έχεις (πλοτερ, modem/router, wireless cards/usb) να έχουμε μια καλύτερη ιδέα?  :Χαρούμενος:

----------

